# Sinomantis denticulata pairing



## yen_saw (Dec 11, 2011)

Recent pairing of S. denticulata (or glass mantis - famous from Henry's video)


----------



## agent A (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice, hopefully next weekend my pseudoharpax will be doing that


----------



## Idolofreak (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice job. It would be cool to breed these.


----------



## Bryce08 (Dec 11, 2011)

Idolofreak said:


> Nice job. It would be cool to breed these.


yes it would!


----------



## gripen (Dec 11, 2011)

xxFaultxx said:


> yes it would!


+1! i love the green morph of these.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cant wait till that female lays an ooth. Do you think you will sell the babies? Or even an ooth? I have been waiting for about 6 months for someone to mate these.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations! Mine haven't molted to adults yet!!


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yen: These mantids are doing what they know how to do and we just have to allow them a way to do it. Good luck with the project. Nice pics!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 11, 2011)

Want!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 11, 2011)

YES!!!

I'm sure you will find homes for every one of the nymphs.

Mine are still sub so the anticipation is killing me. I'll soon post extreme macro shots that will hopefully help determine their sexes.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks all!

Here are some old pics of their parents











The mother with "banana-like" ootheca


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 12, 2011)

I think that's the best looking ooth I've ever seen.

I agree, Yen definitely finds and/or has the coolest bugs. Want.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 12, 2011)

*HOLY [email protected]!!!*

I finally have an adult! I'm so excited I don't know what to do with myself. :stuart: unk: :clap:


----------



## ReDSnoW (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome! ! !


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice! That second shot is wild, the eyes seem to pop and starkly contrast with the body. I'm guessing that's a male, hopefully you get an adult female and are able to get an ooth soon, too. Would love to see more of these offered in the U.S.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 12, 2011)

Precarious, congratulations!

How long is it now that it's an adult? Male or female? This must be one of the most difficult species to sex and one that takes a really long time for the final molt!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 12, 2011)

Oooo congrats!!! It is not easy telling the gender even as adult. All the best!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 12, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Oooo congrats!!! It is not easy telling the gender even as adult. All the best!


I need your expert opinion...

I took these about a week ago. I would guess they are a pair. What do you think?


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice pic!

A - male, B - female. A pair!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 12, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Nice pic!
> 
> A - male, B - female. A pair!


*YES!!!* Just as I suspected! Thank you for the great news!

I cannot express how excited I am.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 14, 2011)

i am very excited for both of you. I hope you guys succeed. I would definetely buy an ooth from you guys(if you guys sell of course)!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 23, 2011)

Took a while for this female to produce this ooth. Hopefully it is fertile.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Is that the way they normally lay an ooth...only attached on one end?

My Sinomantis still haven't molted to adults yet.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 23, 2011)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Congratulations! Is that the way they normally lay an ooth...only attached on one end?
> 
> My Sinomantis still haven't molted to adults yet.


Thanks Tammy. Yeah that's the way, a thread attached on top of the lid suspending beadlike string of ootheca below. Remind me of Acanthops ooth.


----------



## bobericc (Dec 23, 2011)

Really awesome

Havent had much luck with this species..

My third out of three past at subadult

What conditions are best for sinomantis?


----------



## Precarious (Dec 23, 2011)

That is a big ooth! Two to three times the length I got from you last time, Yen.


----------



## gripen (Dec 23, 2011)

congrats Yen! i love the hatching vid precarious.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 23, 2011)

bobericc said:


> Really awesome
> 
> Havent had much luck with this species..
> 
> ...


I keep them around 80F/50%, plenty of shade, no direct heat or light. They do better with live plants, probably keep the humidity higher that way.


Precarious said:


> That is a big ooth! Two to three times the length I got from you last time, Yen.


I remember the vids! Good timing there Henry. Yes the ooth is bigger than I thought. Usually that is the case for first ooth, but enormous ooth makes me worry everytime.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks Tammy. Yeah that's the way, a thread attached on top of the lid suspending beadlike string of ootheca below. Remind me of Acanthops ooth.


I like the pictures. Sinomantis denticulata are beautiful! Do they do that so that ants and other animals can not find them easily? Green Lacewings lay their eggs like that.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 24, 2011)

happy1892 said:


> I like the pictures. Sinomantis denticulata are beautiful! Do they do that so that ants and other animals can not find them easily? Green Lacewings lay their eggs like that.


Yeah is for camouflage reason i assume.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 27, 2011)

Pair up the same female once more.











Afterwards she finished the entire cricket


----------



## Precarious (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow! Great pictures, Yen! The one of her holding the cricket looking into the camera is perfect!


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Pair up the same female once more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


say cheese


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ah! I love their little evil-looking faces! So awesome.


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 27, 2011)

The eye-to-head ratio seems pretty amazing with this species.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2012)

Caught her depositing ooth midair!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 11, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Caught her depositing ooth midair!


*WOW!!! AWESOME CATCH!* What a lucky shot. She didn't stop when you removed the lid?

By the way, my female is now adult. Molted just last week. How long before she can breed?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Henry. Yes she stopped! i won't do it again :blush: I waited only 10 days after she matured, as the male eagerly pair up with her. BUt she didn't deposit her first ooth until few weeks later, by then she has been mated a few times.

Still waiting for the first ooth to hatch


----------



## agent A (Jan 11, 2012)

wat do L1 nymphs eat? i may want some one day  

very cool!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2012)

agent A said:


> wat do L1 nymphs eat? i may want some one day
> 
> very cool!!!


You can feed L1 nymphs D. melanogaster or springtails.


----------



## agent A (Jan 11, 2012)

nice!!! let us know when you have L2 for sale!!

r they easy to keep? wat r the care requirements?


----------



## Precarious (Jan 11, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks Henry. Yes she stopped! i won't do it again :blush: I waited only 10 days after she matured, as the male eagerly pair up with her. BUt she didn't deposit her first ooth until few weeks later, by then she has been mated a few times.
> 
> Still waiting for the first ooth to hatch


Thanks for the info.  

How often do they lay? Every 10 days or so, I'd guess.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 12, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> How often do they lay? Every 10 days or so, I'd guess.


A well fed mated female could continue to produce ootheca every week :blink:


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 19, 2012)

The first ooth hatch only a dozen... with another dozen stuck on the ooth bummer


----------



## Precarious (Jan 19, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> The first ooth hatch only a dozen... with another dozen stuck on the ooth bummer


Just keep incubating. You never know if they'll pop out tomorrow. Like I have to tell you... :stuart: :lol: 

My female is fattening up. I'll introduce the male in a few days. Very excited to to watch her build an ooth. Maybe I'll be able to brainstorm a way to catch it on video.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 19, 2012)

Do Glass Mantids need to stay cool?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Just keep incubating. You never know if they'll pop out tomorrow. Like I have to tell you... :stuart: :lol:
> 
> My female is fattening up. I'll introduce the male in a few days. Very excited to to watch her build an ooth. Maybe I'll be able to brainstorm a way to catch it on video.


Yeah more pop out the next day. Looking forward to your pics and video!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Do Glass Mantids need to stay cool?


No they are tropical species.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> No they are tropical species.


Do Glass Mantids do well when it is a little over 100 degrees?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 24, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Do Glass Mantids do well when it is a little over 100 degrees?


Not too hot, about 80-85F. They prefer hiding underneath the leaf too.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 24, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Not too hot, about 80-85F. They prefer hiding underneath the leaf too.


Thank you.


----------

